# Removal of a vaginal cyst.



## areeder (Dec 10, 2015)

I am at a loss on the cpt code that I should use for this procedure. The provider used a ring forcep, grasped the vaginal cyst, and removed it using a clockwise twisting motion. There was no excision, no sutures.  Code 57135 would work great, had the provider excised any tissue, but he didn't. 
I would appreciate any help on this one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vlh12115 (Dec 10, 2015)

Vaginal cysts are typically benign lumps & bumps. Based on what the description of the procedure, it resembles more of a destruction of a benign lesion by the "ligature strangulation" method.   See Carol Buck, 2015 Step-by-Step  Medical coding, p.533.  I would also clarify the procedure with the provider because  "ligature strangulation" code 11200-11201 refers to skin tags in 2015 CPT.


----------

